# Beware buying an RV in Minnesota



## mobeans (May 16, 2018)

Maybe someone from Minnesota can answer this. Anyone from there know what the current wait time is for a title transfer is?

We just bought a used motor home in there and what the dealer didn't tell us is is the Vehicle Registration System in MN (which got a $93M upgrade a year ago) is severely broken. It takes MONTHS to get a title transferred.

I read in an article from January some people are waiting up to 8 MONTHS to get the title to their vehicle. It said there were 23,600 titles that could not even be processed by the new system. Not sure what the numbers are today but someone just posted in another group that they are in their 4th month with no end in site. If you are from out of state you get a 31 day temp registration that is NOT renewable.

So as of right now if you buy a used RV in Minnesota basically you have 31 days to find a place to park it. Because without the title you can't register it, drive it or sell it.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (May 21, 2018)

Wow... that seems ridiculous.  I hope they get that resolved quickly.


----------

